# Bringing parents over from UK



## ukaviator (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi

I am a US resident wanting to bring my parents over to the US from the UK for their retirement.

Is there a way I can sponsor them in or sign an affidavit to get them their residency? 

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ukaviator said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a US resident wanting to bring my parents over to the US from the UK for their retirement.
> 
> ...


Yep -- but first you will have to naturalize as a US citizen. Are you eligible for this?


----------



## ukaviator (Feb 12, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- but first you will have to naturalize as a US citizen. Are you eligible for this?


Hi 
Yes I am. I thought it was 5 years you had to be a resident in order to apply for citizenship, but after reading on the USCIS website, it seems its only 3 years if you are married to an American which I am.

So once I get the naturalization out of the way, whats the next step?

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Immigrant Visas U.S. Embassy London

Do not forget to look into health insurance.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ukaviator said:


> So once I get the naturalization out of the way, whats the next step?


File an I-130. You can mail it as soon as you walk out the door of the oath ceremony. This sets in motion an immigrant visa for your parents which will give them permenant residency on first arrival with the visa. Budget 8 to 10 months from your initial filing to the issue of the visas provided there are no complications.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ukaviator said:


> Hi
> 
> So once I get the naturalization out of the way, whats the next step?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/New Stru.../Resources-3rd level/How Do I Guides/A1en.pdf


----------



## ukaviator (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and links, sure appreciate it.

Just got off the USCIS website -- $675 to apply for your citizenship!
And another $355 per parent once you file form I-130!!

Holy tolledo batman!

Shafted till the bitter end!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ukaviator said:


> Thanks for all the advice and links, sure appreciate it.
> 
> Just got off the USCIS website -- $675 to apply for your citizenship!
> And another $355 per parent once you file form I-130!!
> ...


Shout if you need help with the N400 or parent's immigrant visa. Many places are currently running at 6 months or less from application to citizen.


----------



## ukaviator (Feb 12, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Shout if you need help with the N400 or parent's immigrant visa. Many places are currently running at 6 months or less from application to citizen.


Thanks! What do you mean, help with filling it out? Or with the fees ;o)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ukaviator said:


> Thanks for all the advice and links, sure appreciate it.
> 
> Just got off the USCIS website -- $675 to apply for your citizenship!
> And another $355 per parent once you file form I-130!!
> ...


"In God We Trust"... all others pay cash! Now you know why that's written on the money there. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

